# Construction glues



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

does hot glue work ok for cork and styrofoam?
I might go pick one up but I wouldn't mind a heads up first


and should the cork be really well glued or is it not gunna get enough play to worry about? I'm thinking down the re-use later road with less glue to peel it up unless someone has had issues with not having it secure enough..I plan to glue ballast on top as well but know that can be scrapped off easy using a 50/50 water and white glue mix

cheers
Tap


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Roadbed & ballast!*

Hey Tap,
Are you using pink insulation as sub road bed with cork on top. If so use Elmer's for ease of removal for a less permanent Layout. The ballast with 50/50 is good, let it cure for setup(in addition you can use warm water and dish soap 2-1 (spray bottle) to keep loose debris together and will easily be removed for later use. Scrape it and use a Shop Vac(Cleaned out) for reuse of the ballast.....or save it for a quarry if using new ballast. Lots of options are available. Hope this helps, good luck and post some pics of your work!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I did use dabs (locally) of hot glue to lay my cork bed down on my layout ... both to a painted MDF base, as well as to pink insulation foam. I thought the hot glue worked well to grab the cork rather quickly when I was trying to position it along curved sections. No problem with the glue to MDF (or plywood or such), but one needs to be a bit careful with too much heat on the foam itself.

Elmers will work fine for adhesion, but it doesn't offer the quick-position grab of hot glue. Maybe try a combination of both, using each as needed depending upon curvature.

TJ


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

yeah well my insulation is blue but same idea, and I actually got some of that white modeling Styrofoam as well...much easier to work with IMO

and thanks for the tips, ill be picking up a gun asap...a dot on each end for quick hold with a good slob of elmer's for longer term efforts.

cheers guy!
Tap


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

*Glu9ing foam*



TapRoot said:


> does hot glue work ok for cork and styrofoam?
> I Tap


Hot glue as a general rule is too hot for foam. However, Walmart sells a glue gun especially for gluing foam. It has two temp settings, one for foam and then a hotter setting for gluing everything else. Also, the lower temp gluing requires lower temp glue sticks as well. Both are sold in the craft department.

~Routerman


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

there is this amazing glue stuff from DAP it is some sort of caulk i forgot the name but you can get it in grey, brown, and clear and will not budge at all but can be removed without doing any damage at all if the need arises. I will try to find out the type it was for you.


----------

